# Automatix - ja oder nein?



## Meisterbrau2 (13. August 2015)

Hallo, liebe Gemeinde. 
Ich überlege für unseren Kleinen ein Kubike 14 zu kaufen und bin mir unschlüssig wegen der Option Automatix ja oder nein. Auf Nachfrage könnte ich die auch ordern, der Mehrpreis beträgt wie auch beim Kubike 16 ca. 60 Euro. Wir wohnen in Göttingen, es geht schon ein wenig hoch und runter, die Eltern sind sehr radllustig und ein kleines Schwesterchen, welches später das Rad übernimmt, ist auch vorhanden . Der Aufpreis stört mich weniger, eher das Mehrgewicht von 900 Gramm (laut Aussage kubikes) und die Frage, ob es für den Kleinen (2 Jahre, 9 Monate alt), nicht sogar besser ist, wenn er nur einen Gang hat und nicht die Option, evtl. noch schneller zu werden. 
Was meint Ihr? Würdet ihr das erste Rad schon mit dieser Option ausrüsten oder bis zur nächsten Größe warten? Ich bin dankbar für Anregungen und Meinungen. 

Beste Grüße, Jens.


----------



## daniel77 (13. August 2015)

Hallo, ich habe selbst eine Automatix an meinem Globe Roll Stadtvelo. Ich finde das nicht wirklich gut, schaltet immer dann wenn mans nicht will/braucht und ausserdem hat man einen Rücktritt.
Genau den sollte man Kindern m.M. nach eigentlich nicht anhängen > Beine zum treten, Hände zum Bremsen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2015)

Ich glaube die Räder haben trotzdem Freilauf? Beim 16 Zöller würde ich auch dazu greifen,  aber gerade beim Radanfänger gehts ja eher gemächlich zu was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Da würde ich eher das leichtere Rad nehmen und dann recht bald aufs 16er umsteigen.


----------



## KIV (13. August 2015)

Aus dem 14"er wachsen die Kids extrem schnell raus und müssen ja erst noch fahren lernen. Ab 16" macht die Automatix schon mehr Sinn...


----------



## track94 (13. August 2015)

Ich würde auch eher mit einem gebrauchten 12" beginnen und dann auf ein 16" mit Automatix umsteigen


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (13. August 2015)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die netten Antworten. 
Die Automatix hat Freilauf, das wäre kein Problem. Ich bin aber inzwischen bekehrt, dass bei dem 14er die Aufrüstung nicht lohnt. 
Der Tip mit dem günstigen gebrauchten 12" Rad verunsichert mich ein wenig. Der Kleine soll nach Möglichkeit von Beginn an ein gutes Rad bekommen, schlimmstenfalls fährt er es eben nur kurz, danach die Schwester und dann geht es eben in den Gebrauchtverkauf. Ich habe bei einer kurzen Recherche kein vernünftiges, kleines Gebrauchtrad aufgetan. Oder gibt es noch Tips für ein akzeptables 12" bzw. 14" Rad, welches sich vielleicht gebraucht finden ließe? 

Besten Dank, Jens.


----------



## Y_G (14. August 2015)

@Meisterbrau2 gerade beim Anfang sehe ich das so wie Du, möglichst leichtes Rad das sich leicht "tritt" und gut anfährt. Wenn sie/er dann etwas fahren können lieber schneller aufs 16" das rollt dann schon deutlich schneller...


----------



## KIV (14. August 2015)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die netten Antworten.
> Die Automatix hat Freilauf, das wäre kein Problem. Ich bin aber inzwischen bekehrt, dass bei dem 14er die Aufrüstung nicht lohnt.
> Der Tip mit dem günstigen gebrauchten 12" Rad verunsichert mich ein wenig. Der Kleine soll nach Möglichkeit von Beginn an ein gutes Rad bekommen, schlimmstenfalls fährt er es eben nur kurz, danach die Schwester und dann geht es eben in den Gebrauchtverkauf. Ich habe bei einer kurzen Recherche kein vernünftiges, kleines Gebrauchtrad aufgetan. Oder gibt es noch Tips für ein akzeptables 12" bzw. 14" Rad, welches sich vielleicht gebraucht finden ließe?
> ...


Gute 14"er gibts von kaniabikes.eu, islabike (und kubike?)
Die Nutzungsdauer ist ja sehr überschaubar und beim Weiterverkauf erzielt man für einigermaßen gepflegte Räder gut über 200€...


----------



## frodo123 (14. August 2015)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> (...)
> Der Tip mit dem günstigen gebrauchten 12" Rad verunsichert mich ein wenig. Der Kleine soll nach Möglichkeit von Beginn an ein gutes Rad bekommen, schlimmstenfalls fährt er es eben nur kurz, danach die Schwester und dann geht es eben in den Gebrauchtverkauf. Ich habe bei einer kurzen Recherche kein vernünftiges, kleines Gebrauchtrad aufgetan. Oder gibt es noch Tips für ein akzeptables 12" bzw. 14" Rad, welches sich vielleicht gebraucht finden ließe?



BMW Kidsbike - zuerst das Vertrauen als Laufrad aufbauen (nicht zu lang!) und dann die Kurbeln montieren ... klappt super!


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (14. August 2015)

Noch einmal Danke für die Beteiligung! 


KIV schrieb:


> Gute 14"er gibts von kaniabikes.eu, islabike (und kubike?)
> Die Nutzungsdauer ist ja sehr überschaubar und beim Weiterverkauf erzielt man für einigermaßen gepflegte Räder gut über 200€...


Mit dem 14er Kubike begann meine Anfrage und das ist es jetzt auch geworden. Ich habe es ohne Automatix bestellt und es wird zwei Kinder glücklich machen und danach eben weitergegeben oder verkauft. Kaniabikes gibt es erst ab 16 Zoll und das Islabike benötigt auch schon mehr Größe beim Kind, als das Kubike. 



frodo123 schrieb:


> BMW Kidsbike - zuerst das Vertrauen als Laufrad aufbauen (nicht zu lang!) und dann die Kurbeln montieren ... klappt super!


Das BMW Kidsbike gefällt mir nicht so recht und es ist deutlich schwerer. Trotzdem Danke für die Idee. 

Das Kubike ist übrigens laut Benachrichtigung schon auf dem Versandweg; sehr fix, wie ich finde. 
Beste Grüße, Jens.


----------



## giant_r (14. August 2015)

mit dem kubike machst du nichts falsch, einfach schoene und gute kinderraeder. bei uns war selbst der versand nach spanien super schnell. 16" ohne automatix, die gibt es evtl spaeter. 
viel spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (16. August 2015)

Heute ein Kubikes 16 in grün bestellt...ohne Automatix....bin gespannt wie es beim Sohnemann ankommen wird...der Pirat am Steuerrohr und das Grün hat ihn bereits überzeugt.
Überlege noch ob Steckschutzbleche, eine Klingel und ein Kettenschutz drankommen.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (24. August 2015)

Hallo, kurz vielleicht ein abschließender Bericht meinerseits: Bestellt habe ich letztlich ein Kubike 14 in orange, ohne Automatix. Das Rad wurde freitags von mir geordert und bereits am Samstag geliefert - sehr fix! Endmontage war erwartungsgemäß keine große Sache und kurz darauf konnte der kleine Mann es ausprobieren. Die Laufraderfahrung scheint sich auszuzahlen, das Radeln wurde innerhalb einer knappen halben Stunde gelernt. Wobei derzeit Radeln natürlich noch nicht das simultane Treten, Nach-Vorne-Schauen und ggf. Bremsen beinhaltet, sondern eher je eins dieser Drei. Er hat Spaß (ich auch), das Rad macht einen prima Eindruck und für das Radelnlernen ist die Automatix wahrscheinlich wirklich entbehrlicher, als das deutlich leichtere Gewicht gewinnbringend. Beim nächsten Rad wird eine Automatix geordert oder nachgerüstet, aber das ist noch in fernerer Zukunft.
Mein Sohn, aktuell 2j9m, 95cm groß und SL von ca. 36cm, erfüllt, in meinen Augen, gerade so die Mindestmaße für das 14er Rad. Er wird sicher noch eine ganze Weile darauf unterwegs sein können.

Beste Grüße und Danke für den Input,
Jens.


----------

